# Whats Today



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

*Todays Question & Satellite Shot*

Today is not only the first day of summer, can anybody else guess what else happens today to our earth? 

Also here is another shot from today, from the free side of Florida-Offshore.com.

Today's other question is, "Why would you pay for something if you could get it for free, better and more accurate" ?


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

Besides the longest day of the year?


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

My mother's birthday.....


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

Halfway done with red snapper fishing fer da year?


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

i know the answer, but only because DQ taught me about a few years ago! Ill let yall keep guessing i like the answers: Hint its gonna help move some awesome blue water real close real soon, right DQ:thumbsup:


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

so...whats the answer? Its killing me.


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

hurricane season???


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Today is the day when the earth spins backward for a rotation. This makes the poles wobble and big old swirls of warm DEEP BLUE water gets spun northward from the great Sargasso Sea and tickles the Nipple just 30 miles south of Pensacola. Mother Ocean giggles and her pelagics get fired up in those big swirls of Deep Blue and reward us with a bountiful harvest of Dolphin, Wahoo and billed beasts!

No really...

Jim


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

jim t said:


> Today is the day when the earth spins backward for a rotation. This makes the poles wobble and big old swirls of warm DEEP BLUE water gets spun northward from the great Sargasso Sea and tickles the Nipple just 30 miles south of Pensacola. Mother Ocean giggles and her pelagics get fired up in those big swirls of Deep Blue and reward us with a bountiful harvest of Dolphin, Wahoo and billed beasts!
> 
> No really...
> 
> Jim


 beleive it or not you are somewhat on the right track, ill let DQ explain it in detail but its when the axis of the earth shifts!


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

[quoteDHB699Besides the longest day of the year][/quote]

Yes that part is right and also starts to shorten our days from here until autumn , but the main thing is, Axial tilt which effects the currents & tides & fishing in the GOM.

"http://www.youtube.com/v/WLRA87TKXLM&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Will it effect us that much considering we are still getting all of that crappy water dumping in from the Mississippi? I hope the Captain is right. I've been watching the water for a while now and it makes me not want to go out. Who knows, maybe I'll pick up bottom fishing.


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

The answer to the last question is, Florida-Offshore.com for alot of the basic satellite data which is free and is GIS interfaced which is as accurate as your GPS, we don't count pixels or use reference points like the others do. Then Reefcast which was rated #1 by the NWS as the best boaters forecasting weather tool in 2008, and nobody has reefcast but FOC. Seaview is the other side of the site which is a pay side. But you get more data than anybody else even offers and it covers from TX to Maine for one price. Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

Aquahollic


> Will it effect us that much considering we are still getting all of that crappy water dumping in from the Mississippi?
> 
> The flood waters coming down the Mississippi is something that does not normally fall into this equation, but it will effect the salinity levels and Chloro-color on the surface.
> 
> But if we could get more S.E wind flow and the currents working in our favor it could help push the nasty stuff farther south and deeper away from us over here. Bad news for some of the rigs and south of South Pass & Southwest Pass, LA. area's


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

CaptDQ said:


> The answer to the last question is, Florida-Offshore.com for alot of the basic satellite data which is free and is GIS interfaced which is as accurate as your GPS, we don't count pixels or use reference points like the others do. Seaview is the other side of the site which is a pay side. But you get more data than anybody else even offers and it covers from TX to Maine for one price. Doesn't get any better than that.


+1. I use that site religiously. I just wish more people posted reports on there.


----------



## Big Mack (Feb 21, 2010)

So is the blue water usually as far out as it is now? Has this just been a bad year because of the Mississippi dumping out the nasty water? How far is it typically out without the Mississippi affecting it?


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

> Big Mack So is the blue water usually as far out as it is now? Has this just been a bad year because of the Mississippi dumping out the nasty water? How far is it typically out without the Mississippi affecting it? TE]
> 
> 1. No not normally.
> 2. The Bluewater is closer than you think, it's just under alot of dirty Mississippi Water.
> ...


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

W T F :001_unsure:


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

w t f


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

younghooker, :yes:


----------

